# Anyone freeze corn, husks and silks on?



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

So I've been reading on line for an hour now...the results vary widely. I have 4 dozen to do. 

I feel more confident with the insight that can be found here, sooo...

What are the opinions? Anyone like to freeze it husk, silk and all. If so, how do you do it, how long does it last, and is it as good (better) than blanching it?

All years previous, I have blanched it. While still good, it lacks that fresh corn on the cob texture.

Thanks for all replies.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I freeze it whole with the husks on. What I do is peel back the husk and remove the silk,cover back up and freeze. Then pack the frozen corn into gallon ziplocks. 4 to 5 fit a bag. Now that I finaly have a vacume sealer I will seal them in the special bags. Make no mistake tho, the ziplock way, worked very well and the corn when cooked is just like fresh.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I froze it one year as 7thswan does. I didn't like the results, though. The cob turned rather mushy and the corn had no taste (it tasted watered down, if that makes sense to you). It took up a lot of my valuable freezer space, also.

I'm afraid there's no real substitute for fresh corn, but frozen, cut off the cob, is probably best.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

My mother did it like 7thswan and we have done it like that. Taste like fresh to us, will never do any other way.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you for your answers. 7thswan and homebody, I did read that when freezing this way you should not wash the corn (or get it wet at all), as the moisture ruins the corn. Does that sound correct to you?

Also, how long does it last when doing it this way?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

libertygirl said:


> Thank you for your answers. 7thswan and homebody, I did read that when freezing this way you should not wash the corn (or get it wet at all), as the moisture ruins the corn. Does that sound correct to you?
> 
> Also, how long does it last when doing it this way?


 Yes, do not wash. keeps 3-4 months. It also makes a difference, young corn, more mature corn, not near as good.

We like to cut it off, fresher the better, add TBs butter, salt to taste and 2 TBs/pint sugar, cook until first sign of boil, pack in bags. We like the bag about 1" thick, laid flat and frozen, all within an hour from picked to freezer. We do pint freezer bags. As fresh a year later as the day it is done....James


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I've done both. When I freeze in the husks I trim the silks and floppy ends of the husks, but not to the point where the tip of the corn is showing. I freeze individually and then bag. For us, it cooks up fine when dropped into a pot of boiling water, but it does not last in the freezer more than about 3-4 months. I often do some frozen in the husks, some blanched and frozen cut from the cob and some canned - all in the same year. Eat first the frozen on the cob, eat second frozen cut kernels and eat last canned. If you're not sure - throw two into the freezer tonight and eat them tomorrow night and see what you think.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have had people tell me it works great to just freeze sweet corn in the husk, but I want the work to be already done when I take it out of the freezer! I don't want to husk corn every time we eat it. Plus it would take up so much more space in the freezer.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

So glad I saw this thread! I was wondering about doing this very thing. I've eaten frozen corn on the cob B4 that's been blanched, and couldn't stand the taste of it. I'd love to have some in the winter. So, I'll be trying this.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

This is how I always freeze corn on the cob. Peel off the outer layer of husk only, pull off the silk if there is any. Toss in the freezer. When time come to cook, run the corn under cold water and husk it, the silk comes off easily. drop in boiling water and you are good to go. I have found it doesn't take up the much room as an ear of corn can be tucked into tight places. These last me for several months.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

jwal10 said:


> We like to cut it off, fresher the better, add TBs butter, salt to taste and 2 TBs/pint sugar, cook until first sign of boil, pack in bags. We like the bag about 1" thick, laid flat and frozen, all within an hour from picked to freezer. We do pint freezer bags. As fresh a year later as the day it is done....James


Are you saying that you cut the corn off the cob before blanching? After its cut off you add it to a pot of cool eater and then bring to boil, then drain and package?

Everything I read said to blanch with it on the cob, blanching after it is cut off sounds much easier


----------



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

i have tried it everyway but the best i have found is to husk it , wash it , let air dry and find a nice box that will fit into your freezer and put a garbage bag in the box and stack ears of corn ( we cut ours in half) and then close up the bag and when you are wanting corn pull out what you want and cook until hot but dont over cook most people over cook all corn and its mushy. i have tried blanching, tried freezing with the husks on which is fine but is a real pain to get husk off when all is frozen, this has been the best way for us and it tastes just like it was picked and cooked.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

bassmaster17327 said:


> Are you saying that you cut the corn off the cob before blanching? After its cut off you add it to a pot of cool eater and then bring to boil, then drain and package?
> 
> Everything I read said to blanch with it on the cob, blanching after it is cut off sounds much easier


 No water is added, no draining. Just cut off, add butter, salt and sugar, bring to boil, remove from heat and bag. We use Ziplock freezer bags....James


----------

